# Question for Divi owners



## Carolyn (Feb 9, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a resale from a private individual.  However I would like to verify the number of weeks left on the contract (I have the name and contract number).  Can anyone provide a phone number to call for this?  Also, if I decide I'm not using my week for the year, is it true you don't have to pay the maintenance fee?  How far in advance do you have to let Divi know this?  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## gresmi (Feb 9, 2009)

I was a Divi Aruba Phoenix owner for several years. I had a nice oceanfront walkout unit in the building in front of the highrise. Very desirable. As time went on, it became evident that resort mgmt was not what had originally drawn me there, so I sold it. Nice guy, had another oceanfront unit. He was happy, I was happy. Nuff' said.

Here's what I have:

Janet Ryan - janet@diviresorts.com
Very nice NC lady. Did everything she could to help. Extremely helpful with problems.

Second, I would suggest you check out this Yahoo Group. Be advised up front that opinions are like you know what. Accumulate diverse information from different sources.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/divitimeshareowners/

Otherwise, you can start here. I don't have anything else for them at this time, since I sold the unit a few years back.
http://www.diviresorts.com/contactUs.html
888-863-6822

Best..


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank You!!!

Carolyn


----------



## gresmi (Feb 9, 2009)

You're welcome. Glad to help.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like you've gotten the contact info for Divi resorts in North Carolina, and you may want to check out their website for general information.

It is correct that there were older Divi contracts that did not require payment of a maintanance fee each year, if you chose not to use your unit that year.  I think you had to notify Divi at least 6 months before your date of check in, but I'm not positive.  (I know if we want to reserve a different week other than our own through Divi, the earliest we can do it is 6 months before the date we want.)  

If the unit is in St. Maarten, you'll want to confirm that the owner held on to the regular  contract and didn't swap into their "club" program.  There was recently a special assessment to complete the renovation of the whole resort, and they offered people the option to give up their fixed week and move into the "club" to avoid paying it.  I think the effort was focused on getting some of those who have non-mandatory maintanance fees but haven't been using their weeks regularly into a program that has them use "available weeks" not their specific week.  Unfortunately, the non-maintanance fees have become a real drain for the resort because many of the original olders are getting older, don't travel to the island any more, yet still "hold" their week until the last minute, limiting the revenue available for it.

We've been owners at Divi St. Maarten for more than 10 years (and do have to pay maintanance every year).  It's been a good choice for us, because we love going there for spring break.  We trade our week internally to get the week that gets scheduled for our kids' break, and we have traded into Aruba as well.  

If you can find a contract with the non-mandatory maintanance and you like going to the island, it can be a good deal if the purchase price is low.  Trading internally to Divi properties on other islands can be a way to enhance your ownership, too.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 10, 2009)

The owner faxed me his "Club Flamingo" Lease Agreement written in 1996 for a 40 year lease.  I am going to call Divi tomorrow and verify this.  We are only interested in going to Bonaire.  I might get stuck with the 2009 MF and the actual week has already passed.  Any options here?  Thanks to all the great TUGgers!

Carolyn


----------



## shar (Feb 19, 2009)

You should be able to verify with North Carolina if the MF for 2009 were paid.  Maintenance fees for Divi are due 6 months prior to the week.  July weeks for 2009 were due in Jan 2009. Thus if the week has passed the owner should have already paid the fees.  If the contract does not require MF to be paid each year unless you use the unit then you should not owe for 2009.  North Carolina office should be able to answer all your questions about the contract you will be taking over.

We own at the Divi Aruba Phoenix and just love it.  It also gives us the opportunity to do internal trades to other islands.

Shar


----------



## gresmi (Feb 19, 2009)

Shar,
Glad to hear y'all are still enjoying the Phoenix, and Divi.

Best..


----------

